# 1966 Pontiac GTO Window Sticker: HELP



## regguy1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I purchased a 1966 GTO New and saved the window sticker, I'm wondering if anyone can advise me if this car is still exists? I'm posting a photo of the sticker VIN No. 242176P283504

I paid $3000.00 for the car, sold it about 2 1/2 years later with 40K on it for $1800.00

I'm sure that someone here will find the photo interesting and can help in researching this.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Neat stuff, love the window sticker!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO Alley - Pontiac GTO Website has a lost and found section. Good luck with your search.


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rukee said:


> GTO Alley - Pontiac GTO Website has a lost and found section. Good luck with your search.


Thanks, I sent email to list it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You sure ordered up a nice car! Thanks for posting the sticker. I hope you locate your old GTO!


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> You sure ordered up a nice car! Thanks for posting the sticker. I hope you locate your old GTO!



Thanks, the car was the same maroon color as your avatar w/ black int.

I ordered no optional wheels /covers, it had just the small center hubcaps, no console (I liked the clean look of only the Hurst shifter coming through the floor).......... Plus without a console there was nothing between you and the girlfriend 

I'm wondering if any group keeps records of cars owned or restored.....somebody must have created some type of database ??

I found some old polaroids of the car and engine..all original :


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shoulda kept it! Maybe the girlfriend too! Seriously: nice car and great photos. Good luck finding it. Ericarty:


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

regguy1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I purchased a 1966 GTO New and saved the window sticker, I'm wondering if anyone can advise me if this car is still exists? I'm posting a photo of the sticker VIN No. 242176P283504
> 
> ...


sound's a little like my story except i ditched my window sticker. word's can't describe how nice these cars were when new! only thing i have of my '66 is one poverty "pie plate" hubcap.


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

bought new in may '66. pic taken in 1968.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice car. I see I nice new '68 in the background too!


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

The '68 Tempest was my Dad's car and the '66 Old's Delta was my mom's. A few month's later we added a '69 Nova SS396 to the fleet for my brother. Back then it was good to have some stock in GM!:lol:


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 5, 2010)

*My Remodeled Garage Interior Video*

Hello Everyone,

Please check out the video of my garage interior, a guided tour!

Maybe you will see some ideas you like (?)

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhum

If you could / would send it to others to view or post the link on other forums where it might be of interest I'd appreciate it. This video is a contest entry and if mine get the most views I win a prize. Contest runs until 04/15/2012. The more views the better, Thanks 

Let me know what you think of the garage....good or bad, I can take it


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

regguy1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please check out the video of my garage interior, a guided tour!
> 
> ...




link does not work....
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhum


----------

